# iPhone maps to RCD-510 via MEDIA connector



## wdkeller (Dec 11, 2010)

Any way to view iPhone maps on RCD-510 screen thru MEDIA connector? Or iPhone videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

There are no video cables between the two. So without some modification it will not be possible.


----------

